# When to top?



## powerplanter (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all.  I through out some bag seed at the beginning of the month.  I need to keep them as low as possible so the neighbors can't see them.  I just need to know how far along do they need to be before you top them?  I think they are about 3 weeks along and still kinda small.  Will it hurt them if I top to early?  Any advise is appreciated.  PEACE ALL!!


----------



## Locked (Jun 22, 2011)

I have topped at the 4th or 5th node plenty of times with no problems.....that is indoors....not sure if outdoors is different but I wld doubt it.

Jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2011)

I would LST them rather than top them.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2011)

I too top at the 4th node..the one I have outside now I topped and then tied down.(LST).. she is now 5 feet wide and 2 feet tall..:aok:


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 22, 2011)

Just what i was going to post asking the same question.
4th or 5th it is then hammy and 4u2.
T4


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Hammy, THG, and 4u.  I was going to try to LST them.  I didn't know they could be kept that short though.  Good info.  Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2011)

IMO, LST will keep them shorter than topping them.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey THG, why not do both?  Will that be to much stress?  :confused2:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2011)

After just harvesting a plant i severely topped, i would lst too.You will have to keep topping probably to keep them as short as you need to and that doesn't make for a great harvest. LST...the way to go. Good luck PP.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> After just harvesting a plant i severely topped, i would lst too.You will have to keep topping probably to keep them as short as you need to and that doesn't make for a great harvest. LST...the way to go. Good luck PP.



I wouldn't do both.

I agree with Rosebud.  You can get a huge plant just by doing LST.  Every time you top it, it takes some time to recover and it will only stop the upward growth so much.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advise guys.  Noted and appreciated.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 23, 2011)

Well ive gone for the bending technique only
T4


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I wouldn't do both.
> 
> I agree with Rosebud. You can get a huge plant just by doing LST. Every time you top it, it takes some time to recover and it will only stop the upward growth so much.


 
My LAdie here *THG  *said what I was gonna say...I dont do both and like LST..doesnt seem to slow her down as much as topping...Heres My ladie outside


----------

